# modification fichier initialisation



## ricololo (22 Février 2012)

Boinjour,
je travaille régulièrement sous X11 en me connectant à un serveur distant. Ainsi, j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser par exemple l'alias ll à la place de ls -l sans devoir recréer l'alias à chaque session ouverte.
J'aimerai pouvoir faire de même quand je travaille en locale, à savoir:
j'aimerai, à chaque ouverture de session, que ll soit reconnu sans refaire l'alias et j'aimerai aussi à ne pas avoir à modifier le PATH à chaque ouverture (ne plus taper 'export PATH=$PATH:/Users/.....)

Je sais que je dois modifier le fichier d'initialisation mais je n'y arrive pas! 

Est-ce bien le fichier /etc/bashrc que je dois modifier?
Si oui, comment le modifier? si non, quel est le fichier à modifier et comment?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

ICI

ensuite tu édite ton ~/.bashrc normalement


----------



## ricololo (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour et merci

éditer mon .bashrc est-ce bien l'exécuter? c'est à dire, taper: 
sudo ./bashrc

A l'éxécution, j'ai un message d'erreur:
./bashrc: line 5: return: can only `return' from a function or sourced script

et il ne prend pas en compte la modification du PATH apporté en ligne 8 (cf ci-dessous)

je vous montre le contenu de mon .bashrc (je n'ai modifié que la 3ème ligne et la 8ème):


```
# System-wide .bashrc file for interactive bash(1) shells.

[ -r ~/.bashrc ] && . ~/.bashrc
if [ -z "$PS1" ]; then
   return
fi

export PATH=$PATH:/Applications

PS1='\h:\W \u\$ '
# Make bash check its window size after a process completes
shopt -s checkwinsize
# Tell the terminal about the working directory at each prompt.
if [ "$TERM_PROGRAM" == "Apple_Terminal" ] && [ -z "$INSIDE_EMACS" ]; then
    update_terminal_cwd() {
        # Identify the directory using a "file:" scheme URL,
        # including the host name to disambiguate local vs.
        # remote connections. Percent-escape spaces.
        local SEARCH=' '
        local REPLACE='%20'
        local PWD_URL="file://$HOSTNAME${PWD//$SEARCH/$REPLACE}"
        printf '\e]7;%s\a' "$PWD_URL"
    }
    PROMPT_COMMAND="update_terminal_cwd; $PROMPT_COMMAND"

fi
```


Merci


----------



## ricololo (29 Février 2012)

Salut,
j'ai trouvé réponses à mes questions, je les communique ci-dessous:
1/ le fichier /etc/bashrc ne doit pas être modifié,
2/ le fichier d'initialisation (permettant de modifier définitivement le path ou de créer définitivement un alias) doit être située dans le home: /Users/UserName/ et doit s'appeler .bashrc (le . n'est pas optionnel). S'il n'existe pas, il faut le créer (touch .bashrc) et y mettre ce qu'on veut (avec un éditeur de text ou en vi ...).
3/ puis quand je lance X11, impec, le PATh est le bon et mes alias sont utilisables directement!)

A+


----------

